# Sorry Vlade...



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Yugoslavia just lost to Puerto Rico in a close game!!! Ahahahah! Sorry Vlade... :laugh: :gbanana:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That was special... What if team USA lost? That's like me saying "Sorry Reggie Milller, HAHAHA!". It's a team game....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I am sure it was directed at Vlade because of his comments that the Yugo team was ready for the US and then they come out and lose a couple of games to less-than-US teams.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> I am sure it was directed at Vlade because of his comments that the Yugo team was ready for the US and then they come out and lose a couple of games to less-than-US teams.



Uhh, Kc- It was directed towards Vlade. And the posters on this board say I take offense when others critize Lakers? Yeesh.... :sigh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> I am sure it was directed at Vlade because of his comments that the Yugo team was ready for the US and then they come out and lose a couple of games to less-than-US teams.


So, what about other comments made by USA team members? "Yeah, the gap isn't closing." Then they end up in a tight game with China for 3 quarters....I'm not being sensative about anything. Sorry, I just think it's a dumb thread. I'm out....


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Okay, I just don't see why others can understand my posts and accept them but you have to reject them. Oh well, go USA! :yes:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes I love that they have lost....

Is it true that Darius Songaila had a 30+ point night?


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

http://www.2002worldbasketball.com/news/view-article.asp?item=02PM-9220154164

Daniel Santiago had 31 pts and 10 reb for Purto Rico


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> http://www.2002worldbasketball.com/news/view-article.asp?item=02PM-9220154164
> 
> Daniel Santiago had 31 pts and 10 reb for Purto Rico


Is he the scrub centre of the Suns b4?


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Yugoslavia is not eliminated though. They play Brazil next I believe. I hope Vlade loses. :yes:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he the scrub centre of the Suns b4?



Yeah I believe he was a scrub with the Suns. Is he still on the Suns?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

He is the 51st pick of the celtics! I think


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> Yugoslavia is not eliminated though. They play Brazil next I believe. I hope Vlade loses. :yes:


I think you've got a Divac obsession...


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Yeah I am sick of his dumb comments agianst the Lakers and team USA. I hope he loses! :gbanana:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> Yeah I am sick of his dumb comments agianst the Lakers and team USA. I hope he loses! :gbanana:


Man, you're letting that guy get to you too much...


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Well these comments are coming from King players so I guess so. When Vlade says he has never flopped that really gets me mad. So I guess my thoughts are justified.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> Well these comments are coming from King players so I guess so. When Vlade says he has never flopped that really gets me mad. So I guess my thoughts are justified.


Yeah, you can dislike him, but to make threads that say "Haha Vlade you lost" is pretty childish.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

My bad

Thats
Daniel Santiago
the Celtics drafted
Darius Songaila


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> Yugoslavia just lost to Puerto Rico in a close game!!! Ahahahah! Sorry Vlade... :laugh: :gbanana:




Can't wait for the USA vs Yugo game
As for Vlade & Loosing.......
what else is new


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sorry Vlade...*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> As for Vlade & Loosing.......
> what else is new


I could say the same thing about you and your bad spelling..:laugh: j/k


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sorry Vlade...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I could say the same thing about you and your bad spelling..:laugh: j/k


hahahahahahaha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

What are you talking about now, Just leave me alone


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Sorry Vlade...*



> Originally posted by <b>riddler</b>!
> 
> hahahahahahaha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



:laugh: :gbanana: :laugh: 
OH MY......THAT WAS TOOO DAMN FUNNY.......WASN'T IT


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Nothing bad.......leave me alone


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't beleive how some people bash the former players of their ex team... I love to root for ex nets, like DC and Kenny, as well as Jackson and Gill, when they play the nets I get a sicken' feeling...

I mean Vlade did alot of things for the Lakers, and he was just as brash... did you guys hate him then?

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I can't beleive how some people bash the former players of their ex team... I love to root for ex nets, like DC and Kenny, as well as Jackson and Gill, when they play the nets I get a sicken' feeling...
> 
> I mean Vlade did alot of things for the Lakers, and he was just as brash... did you guys hate him then?
> ...


That's something I've honestly never been able to get...I don't hate Mitch Richmond...why should Lakers fans hate Vlade Divac...?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe they hate him cause he had so much potential and talent... that he got trade to bring them Kobe...

They all haters cause they wish they had Vlade talking it up for them instead of that good guy Kobe... maybe?

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Maybe they hate him cause he had so much potential and talent... that he got trade to bring them Kobe...
> 
> They all haters cause they wish they had Vlade talking it up for them instead of that good guy Kobe... maybe?
> ...


Trust me...O'Neal makes up for losing Divac's talk, and then some.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I believe he was a scrub with the Suns. Is he still on the Suns?



And he put up 31/10?
LMAO!


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Maybe they hate him cause he had so much potential and talent... that he got trade to bring them Kobe...
> 
> They all haters cause they wish they had Vlade talking it up for them instead of that good guy Kobe... maybe?
> ...


We hate him because of the dumb comments he makes and all the stupid flopping.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sorry Vlade...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I could say the same thing about you and your bad spelling..:laugh: j/k



Was that a joke? Not very funny... :sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> We hate him because of the dumb comments he makes and all the stupid flopping.


But I am sure he flopped as a Laker, did you get mad when he did that for you guys, or did you get mad when he mad claims of how you guys would dominate? Did you get mad then?

-Petey


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Any one can hate any player for whatever reason. I don't see anything wrong with author of this thread celebrating because Vlade's team lost. No need to bash him for it. Argue with his points but don't make this a back and forth bickering. Otherwise consider this thread closed. If you don't like the thread, don't participate in it. Thanks.


----------



## AM_03 (Jul 10, 2002)

Did you bother to read my post above ? No more personal insults or this thread is history. Sheesh... - DP


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> 
> 
> We hate him because of the dumb comments he makes and all the stupid flopping.


Guys! You're talking about a Laker, here! Vlade Divac has played 7 seasons with the Lakers, 2 seasons with the Hornets, 4 seasons with the Kings! The guy has been a Laker for over 50% of his career! Did you hate him then?


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

I call it the KO effect; it stands for Kings Obsession, and as far as I can tell, there's a lot of it in among the Laker fans.

As for Vlade's comments, I'm surprised someone actually read them :laugh:; and get so worked up by what he said that they actually feel compel to hate him. Vlade must be very proud of himself right about now. 

On a sad note, all this KO is making me feel inadequate as a Kings fan L. It seems the average Laker fans are more in tune with the Kings’ latest news than I am. My god, maybe I should start following the Lakers to balance things out?? Hmm… ok, so be it. Let’s see… what’s happening in the Lakers’ camp? Hmmm… Shaq and Kobe in the Jacuzzi… 

Alright that’s it! Following another team is tougher than I thought!


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Instead of discussing topic at hand I see you guys are obsessed with other posters' posting style and such. Stick a fork in this thread.


----------

